# Rainedog



## Waggable (Nov 22, 2009)

Is anyone checking out the Rainedog strips?
http://www.rainedog.com/d/20090116.html


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

Waggable said:


> Is anyone checking out the Rainedog strips?
> http://www.rainedog.com/d/20090116.html



sorry. I like my comics with porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2009)

No I don't


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 22, 2009)

This pretty much says it all :[ .







And this says the rest :V .


----------



## Waggable (Nov 22, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> This pretty much says it all :[ .
> And this says the rest :V .



HAHAHA Yeah that strip is the hook


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> This pretty much says it all :[ .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



first comic no work.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 22, 2009)

I checked it out a bit. I like Ozy and Millie and this is the same artist. 
Myeah...not impressed.


----------



## goose (Nov 22, 2009)

It was really, really weird. In a bad way.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 22, 2009)

I hate the colour blue :v


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 22, 2009)

I read it but the updates take some time and I really don't care for where the plot is going. I think she might die in end.=/


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 22, 2009)

THATS UHM...WELL THATS...JUST...FINE. (i guess)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 22, 2009)

Too much crybaby "BAW I DONT LIKE HOW THE WURLD IS" shit for me to bother with.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 22, 2009)

I read it just now, and it seemed kind of cute, but the scene with the kissing was really super weird, and it's not really capturing my interest, unless I was like extremely bored or something.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I read it just now, and it seemed kind of cute, but the scene with the kissing was really super weird, and it's not really capturing my interest, unless I was like extremely bored or something.



in the comic the dog has sex with a little boy.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> in the comic the dog has sex with a little boy.



It does? =C I'm glad I didn't read that part.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

Nargle said:


> It does? =C I'm glad I didn't read that part.



yeah I searched more and came up with that sauce....
somewhere in the story the dog falls in love with a little boy, then they make sweet love, then the parents find out and kick the dog out... I think they beat the kid too.
I dunno. I wanna read that part.


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah I searched more and came up with that sauce....
> somewhere in the story the dog falls in love with a little boy, then they make sweet love, then the parents find out and kick the dog out... I think they beat the kid too.
> I dunno. I wanna read that part.



i think "rainedog" gets fixed, too, or something weird and medical. idk, i've only seen bits and pieces of the strips :V


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah I searched more and came up with that sauce....
> somewhere in the story the dog falls in love with a little boy, then they make sweet love, then the parents find out and kick the dog out... I think they beat the kid too.
> I dunno. I wanna read that part.


she doesn't have sex with him. 

They sleep in the same bed together because she was out in the rain and he let her in. 

After that she gets fixed because the parents assume she was being sexual when she wasn't, things get really awkward with the little boy, and then they send her to the suburbs.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 23, 2009)

Its so so I guess


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 23, 2009)

If anyone wants to see a photo of the individual responsible for this comic sucking a dick they have a great one on ED :V .


----------



## Tycho (Nov 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> If anyone wants to see a photo of the individual responsible for this comic sucking a dick they have a great one on ED :V .



...

Goddammit ED.  How do you find this shit?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 23, 2009)

Is the human suppose to look like he's five?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 23, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Is the human suppose to look like he's five?



He is five :V .


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 23, 2009)

Inane over preachy, heavy handed comic written by a trap who psychiatrists lol at. No thanks, I like my brain poison to be at least somewhat enjoyable.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> He is five :V .


 
Dude, that is siiiiiiiick.


----------

